# Good Christmas outcome



## Brian King (Dec 26, 2013)

All too often posts about individual martial art practitioners in the news are the negative criminal cases. And even more often are the negative police stories. It is nice to read a good story for a change. Curt is a local Systema practitioner and does much good work in the local community. Thumbs up also to Curt's family, they gathered a few small gifts for the child so she could open a few packages on Christmas although in my opinion her mother having a chance to turn things around is a heck of a gift. I have hope that the woman is now getting help and the tools to allow her to better cope and to become the mother she is meant to be. This Christmas news story for me is a reminder to attend to relationships and to not take tomorrow for granted.

Suicide touches so many lives. It is a darkness that needs to be recognized. If anyone reading this has suicidal thoughts or knows somebody struggling, get help. You are not alone.  

http://mynorthwest.com/11/2421764/Trooper-stops-woman-from-jumping-to-her-death



> *"Quick actions of state trooper, dispatchers stop woman from jumping to her death"*





> "A woman who tried to commit suicide Wednesday by jumping off the East Channel Bridge near Mercer Island instead found herself in the arms of a state patrol trooper who grabbed her just seconds before she fell."



Regards
Brian King


----------

